# Captain America: Back pay



## billc (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is a question for a numbers cruncher/bean counter.  As an army captain in world war 2 frozen for 70 years, how much in back pay and benefits would captain america recieve?  Just a thought.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 28, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Here is a question for a numbers cruncher/bean counter. As an army captain in world war 2 frozen for 70 years, how much in back pay and benefits would captain america recieve? Just a thought.



A Captain's base pay grade in WWII was about $330 month, or $3960/yr. Works out to about $277,000 bucks-discounting interest, advancement in rank with subsequent pay increases, etc.., etc., etc. Interestingly, back in the 80's, Steve Rogers got back pay from the government for this very thing in the comic book.....


----------



## Omar B (Jul 29, 2011)

elder999 said:


> A Captain's base pay grade in WWII was about $330 month, or $3960/yr. Works out to about $277,000 bucks-discounting interest, advancement in rank with subsequent pay increases, etc.., etc., etc. Interestingly, back in the 80's, Steve Rogers got back pay from the government for this very thing in the comic book.....


Good one man.  Oh also if we are talking about Steve then that's General Rodgers, Head of SHEILD.  Since Bucky is Cap now I actually prefer him, top to bottom brutal military man.  He's the type of guy the government wanted when Steve first quit the job.


----------



## billc (Jul 29, 2011)

He doesn't kill his enemies with kindness?  If he hung up the shield after being defrosted, would he be entitled to retirement pay?


----------



## Omar B (Jul 29, 2011)

It's not like they can really replace Steve.  Only 1 of the other Captain Americas had the SS formula and he's dead.


----------

